

Ask HN: questions to ask freelance designer - dvla

I've found a designer who has a portfolio I like.  We've agreed on a detailed spec for the design work and agreed on the price and payment terms (50% up front, 50% on delivery). The deliverables are html and css files along with any required graphics.<p>This is the first time I've hired anyone. Are there any things I should make sure of before I pay him or are there any things I should insist on with regard to our agreement?
======
ScottWhigham
Research the web for topics about how to hire a consultant, how to work with a
consultant, how to make a consulting project successful, etc. There's tons
more advice available for free out there than you'd ever get here.

------
chrisclark1729
Define what constitutes a finished product.

------
seven
Define a timeframe.

